# Receptor FM Stereo



## Deidara (Feb 15, 2013)

Hola gente como estan!
Abro este post con la intensión de pedir ayuda...
Estoy en pleno armado de unos auriculares caseros de buena potencia con un TDA 2822 que es un IC Stereo de 1W de potencia mas o menos!
Y sobre la marcha he visto una forma muy fácil de implementar un circuito FM a los auriculares, haciéndolos inalambricos! 

Con un adaptador AC->DC y un cable de audio stereo macho macho, conectamos esto a la pc!









Y luego a travez de un celular, ipod, mp3, o lo que sea que reciba señal de radio fm... podemos conectar unos auriculares y escuchar la música de la pc en forma inalambrica... 

El tema es que al ser auriculares para PC tienen que ser estéreo para aprovecharlo al maximo a la hora de la música electrónica o mas bien de los video juegos!

Y buscando en la red.. encontré estos 2 circuitos de receptores, pero como aun no se nada de electrónica, estoy en primer año recién... no se con cual quedarme.. 






(Este circuito separa los dos canales estéreo de una señal de audio MPX proveniente de un receptor mono.

Basta un circuito integrado específico de National Semiconductors para lograr todas las funciones que este proyecto requiere.  El diodo Led brilla cuando una señal estéreo ingresa y es decodificada exitosamente. La señal en la entrada es desacoplada en continua para que solo pase la componente de AF.  Dada la poca complejidad del montaje es viable armarlo sobre una tarjeta universal. Las salidas pueden atacar directamente a una etapa de potencia sin la necesidad de preamplificación.

Alimentación:  V max: simple 12 V DC    I  max: 0.1A)








Si me dicen cual me conviene, se los agradecería! 
Es para uso netamente casero, así que por el alcance no se preocupen.. yo solo necesito que sea estéreo!

Otra cosa, si saben de un emisor estéreo y tienen un esquemático o mejor todavía un pcb listo y me lo quieren compartir se los agradecería! 
Ya que el emisor que cite antes en la imagen esta bastante caro en mi país! Ronda los 100 pesos argentinos o mas en otros lugares...

En la misma pagina del Receptor con el LM1310 encontre este emisor...
Les parece que funcionara, para combinarlo con alguno de los receptores? 

http://electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php


Si lo logro terminar y que quede presentable.. haré un video tutorial.. y lo subiré para que lo vean terminado!


----------



## morta (Feb 15, 2013)

De los 3 circuitos el que te recomiendo es el que consigas los integrados en córdoba, por que si los tenes que encargar de afuera te van a salir mas caro que comprarte un auricular estéreo inalambrico.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 15, 2013)

Deidara, ninguno de los circuitos mostrados es un receptor, los integrados mencionados LM 1800 y LM1310, son decodificadores estereo, saludos


----------



## carlosderio3 (Ene 12, 2014)

Es correcto lo que dice *moises calderon*  El BA1404 ya emite en Stereo con una potencia mas o menos de 50 nW. eso equivale a unos 10 metros en una casa.
Se alimenta con 1.5 Vol .
 Desventajas: IC Ba1404 es casi imposible conseguirlo ademas del Cristal de 38K.
Es casi imposible amplificar la señal porque no puede excitar como corresponde a ningún transistor configurado como amplificador de RF.

Si logras conseguir el BA1404 y el cristal de 38K. Yo los compre en *Scot electrónica en mercado libre.*
Te paso los diagramas que están circulando por Internet y que funcionan porque yo ya realice uno.


La otra alternativa es armarte un oscilador de RF con un BF199 que es barato y que podes llegar como mucho a los 100 mts. si queres.

Luego hacer un *codificador* para separar los canales derecho/izquierdo.
En mi caso estoy probando una plaqueta con el mismo IC BA1404 que codifica las señales de audio Der/Izq. multiplezandolos a la entrada de audio de un oscilador de RF en la banda comercial de FM.

Porque el BA1404 es multiplexor y ademas lleva incorporado un oscilador de RF.


----------

